# Big Bore Air Rifle



## Janehal (May 1, 2003)

Does anyone shoot a 35 - 40 - 45cal. big bore air rifle...............I shoot a 25cal. Wildcat and would like to try a big bore before I buy one.


----------



## Woodsman27 (Jan 20, 2013)

Nope. Only .25 cal here. If you are a member of the Airgun Nation forum, you can check the member map.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Janehal said:


> Does anyone shoot a 35 - 40 - 45cal. big bore air rifle...............I shoot a 25cal. Wildcat and would like to try a big bore before I buy one.


My son has both the Benjamin .357 and Air Force .45, with suppressor.
PM sent.


----------



## Wolverick (Dec 11, 2008)

Check GTA- Gateway to Airguns forum. There is a shoot in Kalamazoo coming up if that helps. If you like shooting a pcp then you should be happy with a larger caliber gun. Visit YouTube for videos of your chosen gun. Good luck.


----------

